# Helmgröße durch Messen bestimmen??



## d4v1nc1 (15. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
ich muss mir bald mal n Fullface Helm kaufen. Jetzt hab ich das Problem das ich ned weis welche Größe ich bestellen soll. gibbt ja meistens S,M oder L. L schließ ich einfach mal aus, so n großen kopf hab ih ned, aber da bleibt immer noch S oder M. Kann man das irgendwie abmessen oder so, oder hilft da nur anprobieren?

mfg max


----------



## Eike. (15. Januar 2007)

Die Helme sind meistens nach den Hutgrößen, also dem Kopfumfang eingeteilt. Aber das ist nur eine sehr grobe Richtgröße. Letztendlich bleibt nur den Helm zu probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (15. Januar 2007)

Beispiel Remedy:
Größe S: 51--55 cm
Größe M: 55--59 cm
Größe L: 59--63 cm
Mit Maßband Umfang über den Ohren messen. Im Zweifel kleiner nehmen. Aber ich würd Dir auch eher Anprobieren raten. Fahr halt mal zum Schneider in Neu-Ulm, ansonsten ist die offline-Auswahl hier zugegebenermaßen gering.


----------



## Osti (17. Januar 2007)

die Helme fallen so unterschiedlich aus, dass man meiner Meinung nach gar nicht ums anprobieren rum kommt, gerade bei nem FF-Helm. Der Kopfumfang ist bei weitem nicht das einzige Kriterium ob der gescheid passt oder nicht...


----------



## swirrl (17. Januar 2007)

meist fängt s bei 54cm an, mess deinen Kopfumfang so knapp über den Augenbrauen, 

bei vielen helmen steht auch dabei was  die Größen in Cm bedeuten


----------



## d4v1nc1 (19. Januar 2007)

gut, danke!  ich werd jetzt erstmal hier in den läden schaun und wenn nix hilft halt eben doch auf gut glück bestellen.

greez max


----------



## Bonsaidesign (22. Januar 2007)

Hi, ich habe erst getestet bei meinem Bruder!
Aber das testen mit einem Maßband hat bei mir genau hingehauen!
58cm ca. und S/M beim Bell stimmte zu 100%, der geht bis 59cm,
wobei auch noch ne Mütze mit drunter passt jetzt!


----------

